# quickiest way to lose 15kg (doesn't have to be natural)



## lifting1122 (Apr 5, 2021)

already jog 6 days a week (45 minutes @ 6mph)

lift weights 4 days a week

wondering if I should take 200mg of DNP eod to help with weight loss


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

You've answered your own question. Dnp wins hands down but I wouldn't use it and it's probably the only drug bar heroin I'd bother to try to discourage anyone else from using.

Sibutramine

Yohimbine

Eca

Clen (not much use other than stripping the last few pounds if you are already lean)

.....or the time honoured old fashioned way. Eat less.


----------



## lifting1122 (Apr 5, 2021)

Sasnak said:


> You've answered your own question. Dnp wins hands down but I wouldn't use it and it's probably the only drug bar heroin I'd bother to try to discourage anyone else from using.
> 
> Sibutramine
> 
> ...


 ive done dnp before, to kickstart the weightloss, should i take it eod with cardio or just do a 3 week 400mg dnp cycle?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

lifting1122 said:


> ive done dnp before, to kickstart the weightloss, should i take it eod with cardio or just do a 3 week 400mg dnp cycle?


 Haven't a clue. Never used it and wouldn't. I know there are a couple of experienced users in here who I could quote who could advise but I'm not prepared to encourage dnp use in anyway. If they see this I'm sure they will advise


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Jesus christ - eat less, run more. Id rather run a fu**ing marathon everyday than take DNP.

Speaking of which - losing lots of weight like 15kg is a marathon - you wanna do that over 20-30 weeks. Doing it "quickly" will be water & muscle loss and you'll rebound back to the weight quickly.

Thar sort of weight doesn't come on quick, it ain't coming off quick either.

Learn to cook, track your macros, make your cardio count. Use the same principles with cardio as you do with weights; progressive overload. run faster or run further each week.


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

lifting1122 said:


> already jog 6 days a week (45 minutes @ 6mph)
> 
> lift weights 4 days a week
> 
> wondering if I should take 200mg of DNP eod to help with weight loss


 Do you know what DNP actually is???? I mean the raw ingredients?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DACTT said:


> Do you know what DNP actually is???? I mean the raw ingredients?


 Guess it depends upon whether he spent last summer cleaning pools, or in an Isis camp&#8230;


----------



## lifting1122 (Apr 5, 2021)

Uptonogood said:


> Jesus christ - eat less, run more. Id rather run a fu**ing marathon everyday than take DNP.
> 
> Speaking of which - losing lots of weight like 15kg is a marathon - you wanna do that over 20-30 weeks. Doing it "quickly" will be water & muscle loss and you'll rebound back to the weight quickly.
> 
> ...


 according to the BMI on NHS I am 5kg overweight so I can lose that in a month easily, however I probably need to lose 15kg to look good, although I do have some muscle

idk i want the results now without waiting 4 months


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

lifting1122 said:


> according to the BMI on NHS I am 5kg overweight so I can lose that in a month easily, however I probably need to lose 15kg to look good, although I do have some muscle
> 
> idk i want the results now without waiting 4 months


 Surgery. Job done.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

lifting1122 said:


> according to the BMI on NHS I am 5kg overweight so I can lose that in a month easily, however I probably need to lose 15kg to look good, although I do have some muscle
> 
> idk i want the results now without waiting 4 months


 It don't work like that mate - even with all the drugs in the world you can only burn so much fat in a given amount of time. Fat is a s**t fuel source for the body; the body primarily uses it at rest and to supplement glycogen when working. Fat cannot be turned to glycogen but protien can which is why if deficit is too great you will just burn muscle.

Additionally if you depend too heavily on drugs to achieve the fat loss you haven't addressed the underlying factors that caused the gain - you havent developed good habits so the fat will just come back.

Do it right and you'll get good results that will last.


----------



## lifting1122 (Apr 5, 2021)

because i am 90kg, 5'11, i am 5kg overweight, i should burn 1kg of fat every ten days just by the treadmill alone,

how many calories do you burn doing squats, bench etc? and is there anyway to tell how much your muscles weigh?


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

lifting1122 said:


> because i am 90kg, 5'11, i am 5kg overweight, i should burn 1kg of fat every ten days just by the treadmill alone,
> 
> how many calories do you burn doing squats, bench etc? and is there anyway to tell how much your muscles weigh?


 It doesn't work like that, pal. You can treadmill all day but if you eat more than you burn you won't lose weight.

Weight lifting doesn't burn many calories - i tend to assume 300kcal for 1 hour upperbody session and 450kcal for 1 hour lower body session but YMMV based on volume, intensity etc. Lifting weights builds muscle which increases metabolism so long term helps with fat loss but muscle takes a while to build.

Stop looking for a quick solution - take the time to get this right; 4 months isn't even that long a period of time. But you need your diet to be in check.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

lifting1122 said:


> according to the BMI


 BMI is bollocks


----------



## lifting1122 (Apr 5, 2021)

Uptonogood said:


> It doesn't work like that, pal. You can treadmill all day but if you eat more than you burn you won't lose weight.
> 
> Weight lifting doesn't burn many calories - i tend to assume 300kcal for 1 hour upperbody session and 450kcal for 1 hour lower body session but YMMV based on volume, intensity etc. Lifting weights builds muscle which increases metabolism so long term helps with fat loss but muscle takes a while to build.
> 
> Stop looking for a quick solution - take the time to get this right; 4 months isn't even that long a period of time. But you need your diet to be in check.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

lifting1122 said:


> yeah but i live with a bunch of pakis and just get them to cook everything for me so i cant count calories


 Yeah, I mean you can. You can also not be a racist trollop and be disrespectful about the people who are cooking you food you absolute cockwomble.

You're either a troll or a moron


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

lifting1122 said:


> yeah but i live with a bunch of pakis and just get them to cook everything for me so i cant count calories


 Eat smaller portions. Simples.


----------



## lifting1122 (Apr 5, 2021)

nWo said:


> Eat smaller portions. Simples.


 how much dnp do you take to jog with?


----------



## lifting1122 (Apr 5, 2021)

Uptonogood said:


> Yeah, I mean you can. You can also not be a racist trollop and be disrespectful about the people who are cooking you food you absolute cockwomble.
> 
> You're either a troll or a moron


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

lifting1122 said:


> how much dnp do you take to jog with?


 Why would you take DNP to go jogging?


----------



## lifting1122 (Apr 5, 2021)

nWo said:


> Why would you take DNP to go jogging?


 2 lose more weight faster,


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

lifting1122 said:


> 2 lose more weight faster,


 Boringhell. Have you got nothing better to do than to just troll the internet?! Must be a simple life hey.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry to hijack the thread i was reading about Orlistat 120mg per day, any thoughts on the stuff?

I know it's the active ingredient in Alli and XLS at a much lower dosage which makes it not as effective


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Eddias said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread i was reading about Orlistat 120mg per day, any thoughts on the stuff?
> 
> I know it's the active ingredient in Alli and XLS at a much lower dosage which makes it not as effective


 If you're really willing to literally s**t out the fats you eat (which will often involve explosive diarrhoea) instead of just controlling your intake then go for it.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

nWo said:


> If you're really willing to literally s**t out the fats you eat (which will often involve explosive diarrhoea) instead of just controlling your intake then go for it.


 These guys will do anything to achieve their dream physique - anything except eating a little less and running a little more


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Often wondered; Why isn't liposuction utilised more - surely it'd be a better long term solution? 
Has it ever been done on visceral fat? I would have thought someone, somewhere has. 
Edit:

Phooey! Looks like sc lipo induces compensatory visceral fat production&#8230; Here


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Often wondered; Why isn't liposuction utilised more - surely it'd be a better long term solution?
> Has it ever been done on visceral fat? I would have thought someone, somewhere has.
> Edit:
> 
> Phooey! Looks like sc lipo induces compensatory visceral fat production&#8230; Here


 There's also that cold sculpting thing - don't know much about it though but allegedly it works. Still seems cheaper/easier to just go for a run :lol:


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

lifting1122 said:


> according to the BMI on NHS I am 5kg overweight so I can lose that in a month easily, however I probably need to lose 15kg to look good, although I do have some muscle
> 
> idk i want the results now without waiting 4 months


 Just lose some weight naturally fatty.


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> You've answered your own question. Dnp wins hands down but I wouldn't use it and it's probably the only drug bar heroin I'd bother to try to discourage anyone else from using.
> 
> Sibutramine
> 
> ...


 How does this yohimbine work? Is it more powerful than clen or does it act a different way? I've put on a good 5kg since Xmas and need to strip it. I'm happy with diet and training but would like a nudge. I'm not overly lean as I've been in bulk mode all of lockdown


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

comp07974 said:


> How does this yohimbine work?


 It suppresses appetite. Last time I used it I combined it with intermittent fasting and took it in the early afternoon. Then I'd eat at night. It's a stimulant and some get jittery on 2.5mg. You can get it from supps companies but they sell it in 2.5mg caps so it can get expensive if you need a higher dose. It's been a while since I used it but I think I was using 10mg ugl stuff which works out a lot cheaper. It must be taken fasted. Some info below. If you search the ama thread there's some info in there too.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/131484-yohimbine-a-comprehensive-guide/?do=embed


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> It suppresses appetite. Last time I used it I combined it with intermittent fasting and took it in the early afternoon. Then I'd eat at night. It's a stimulant and some get jittery on 2.5mg. You can get it from supps companies but they sell it in 2.5mg caps so it can get expensive if you need a higher dose. It's been a while since I used it but I think I was using 10mg ugl stuff which works out a lot cheaper. It must be taken fasted. Some info below. If you search the ama thread there's some info in there too.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/131484-yohimbine-a-comprehensive-guide/?do=embed


 Top man cheers dude


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

comp07974 said:


> Top man cheers dude


 Good med worth trying imo. Not a dangerous drug. At worst anxiety that a few report. That never affected me personally. I'd guess if it hit you it would subside quickly as soon as it leaves your system. It's basically very strong coffee


----------

